# NAP Bloodrunner Broadheads



## Greenstick

Thanks for the post. I was considering getting some Bloodrunners, but I think I will stick with my Grim Reapers instead; they have not let me down yet.

Cheers,


----------



## detour

Sorry to hear about your bad luck with the Bloodrunners. I must have ones that had better lock tite or something. I have shot mine hundreds of shots and have no problems. I've even skipped a few into dirt shooting at gouphers and they faired very well.

I took a couple of mine apart just to look them and the screws were abviously had lock tite on them. Maybe the ones you have got missed. I would suggest calling NAP and asking. Maybe they will replace with better ones.


----------



## twoblade

*Blood runners*

I must have gotten a pack on steroids then it took 22 shots into a yellow jacket befor i lost a blade.....i have about 10 guys shooting them over the last several weeks and they have good ones as well,,,robert


----------



## RxBowhunter

*NAP Bloodrunners*

I was very tempted to try these out myself but decided to put them on my "mental watch and see" list.  It's looks promising but maybe there are bugs to be worked out first.(?)
I handled them at BPS a couple weeks ago and they seemed pretty solid.


----------



## hoytslanger87

I 100% HATE NAP. I have been trying to call them since march everytime I either leave a voicemail and never get called back or they just ignore my call. Once they even picked the phone up and hung right back up. I will never buy ANYTHING from them again.


----------



## hoytslanger87

I just wanted to say that everything with this got resolved. the person who handled it this time was great.


----------



## hstubblefield

I know lots of guys that have had great luck with they.I got some I might not use them now tho.


----------



## 188 Inches

They now include a practice head which solves any problems on targets.

I support NAP 110%.


----------



## MikeWVhunter

*Bloodrunner*

This has been my experience too. After a couple of shots into a Block target one of the screws came out. What a shame cause they shot great. I expected these things to be built better at over $13 a piece they shouldn't have done this. ukey:I haven't tried to get ahold of NAP yet. If I get any results I will post a reply. I do use the NAP 360 rest and like it. I guess I will stay with fixed broadheads for now.


----------



## Regohio

*Wow*

I have used lots of Broadheads of various companies...But I always had awesome luck with NAP.

Sharpest Blades Available!


----------



## Mattyv97

*Bloodrunners*

I just bought 2 packs of them, havent shot them yet but they look and seem pretty good. ill give anything a try once.


----------



## camoman73

Am i the only one who looked at these heads and remembered the tango tiburon heads that came out over a year ago, and thinks nap ripped em off on the concept? I could be wrong, but yah never know?


----------



## HunterHawk

please post any results with these on animals! i was thinking about getting some before i went back to MI for a whitetail.... any help would be appreciated.... im a 100% spitfires guy so i love NAP... and these look like they would be a good help but im broke right now so i only want to buy them if they will serve their purpose!

please post pictures after the hunt!


----------



## QuietMan

I have not tried any of the NAP heads yet but as far as customer service for the rests they are top notch!


----------



## RxBowhunter

hoytslanger87 said:


> I 100% HATE NAP. I have been trying to call them since march everytime I either leave a voicemail and never get called back or they just ignore my call. Once they even picked the phone up and hung right back up. I will never buy ANYTHING from them again.


Really? I've called them a total of three times in the last 3 weeks or so and someone answered by the 2nd or 3rd ring each time. 



188 Inches said:


> They now include a practice head which solves any problems on targets.
> 
> I support NAP 110%.


My practice head has been shipped. I've shot one of the broadheads a couple times into a layered foam target and it flew great! I'll shoot the practice head a bunch before putting one in the quiver



MikeWVhunter said:


> This has been my experience too. After a couple of shots into a Block target one of the screws came out. What a shame cause they shot great. I expected these things to be built better at over $13 a piece they shouldn't have done this. ukey:I haven't tried to get ahold of NAP yet. If I get any results I will post a reply. I do use the NAP 360 rest and like it. I guess I will stay with fixed broadheads for now.


Definitely want to tighten those small screws before shooting them. I put a tiny amount of blue Loctite on them as insurance.



camoman73 said:


> Am i the only one who looked at these heads and remembered the tango tiburon heads that came out over a year ago, and thinks nap ripped em off on the concept? I could be wrong, but yah never know?


NAP bought the rights


----------



## badfaulkner

Are there any 3-blade Rage users who also use NAP Bloodrunners with good results? 

The write-up on Bloodrunners makes them sound like a good plan.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Just screwed some onto my Easton Full Metal Jackets.

Tapping the arrow against my hand I can hear it rattle, is that normal guys?

It is impressive that is for sure. Just not sure if the rattle sound is normal. I assume it is as it has to be somewhat loose to open up. 

BTW: I checked all the screws and they were tight.


----------



## bobbyh

TX_Wader said:


> I should have known better than to have bought any heads that use little bitty screws to hold the blades in place.
> 
> First head lost a screw after hitting a Block target a few times and the blade was flopping around so I sent NAP an email and asked them for some help and advice...two weeks, no reply yet.
> 
> Second head lost a screw in flight (after I had checked all the screws) on the 3rd shot into a Block target. The blade flopped around and on impact broke off and broke the anodized aluminum head itself.
> 
> I have one left that I'll put in a display case since I'm sure they won't be on the market for very long maybe I'll have a collector's item some day.
> 
> Pure junk guys and girls so save your money.



call Chris Kozlic @ 708/488/2500, he is their tech guy and will take care of you quick,
just after you call make sure to hit 0 for a live operator, they will connect you to him, best customer rep. I've every talked to, had a new rest in the mail and received it in about 3 days at no charge, when I had problems tuning it, he walked me through it. Now everything works fine. He'll hook you up.
bobbyh


----------



## RxBowhunter

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Just screwed some onto my Easton Full Metal Jackets.
> 
> Tapping the arrow against my hand I can hear it rattle, is that normal guys?
> 
> It is impressive that is for sure. Just not sure if the rattle sound is normal. I assume it is as it has to be somewhat loose to open up.
> 
> BTW: I checked all the screws and they were tight.


That's normal my friend :thumb:


----------



## HunterHawk

will someone just score with one of these already!!! haha

hmm not sure im too excited about the rattle! is it bad? like a loose field tip or not that bad?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

HunterHawk said:


> will someone just score with one of these already!!! haha
> 
> hmm not sure im too excited about the rattle! is it bad? like a loose field tip or not that bad?


Its not too bad, its the blades against the ferrule. Believe it has to be because to open up as its spring loaded and if the blades were tight, it may prevent it. 

I just wanted to confirm it was normal as last night was the first time I got to play around with some. Doubt you will hear it when you shoot. 

BTW: Thanks John for confirming it was normal! :wink:


----------



## nomadbowhunter

You can either call or email NAP about the practice heads and they will send one to you. I think there may or may not be a shipping cost, but regardless, they have addressed and will address any of your concerns. They are great people and are wanting EVERYONE to be happy with their products. 

So far the only thing I can attest to killing with these broadheads were a bunch of hogs. Illinois starts soon, so I will be anxious to get some "Blood Running


----------



## MikeWVhunter

*Nap took care of me*

HI ALL

NAP contacted me based on my comments on AT. WOW, talk about being proactive. They sent me 2 packages of Bloodrunners and a pack of practice heads. I am 100% satisfied with NAP's handling of this problem and will continue to purchase and use NAP products. NUFF SAID


----------



## themick313

Had a similar issue with the target practice and broadhead breaking. I sent an e-mail to them about the issue and they responded the next day with free pack of replacements and a practice head. I was impressed with the quick and responsive service... I may need to think about their drop away since their service is one I can count on. Very impressive! :clap:

I am just wanting to hear about the damage in the field... who has seen the work this broadhead does on deer? I haven't been lucky enought to put one down yet this year.


----------



## Hoyts&HD's

*Blood Runner*

Doe I shot in early doe season this year. Complete pass through at 20 yards. BH had a couple nicks in one blade because it hit a rib.http://http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=643679&d=1253832470


----------



## xm15e2m4

camoman73 said:


> Am i the only one who looked at these heads and remembered the tango tiburon heads that came out over a year ago, and thinks nap ripped em off on the concept? I could be wrong, but yah never know?


Ya know when I saw them I thought the same thing. 

But I must be wrong.

Because when I was at the ATA show back at the first of the year I asked the guy at the NAP booth if they had gotten the idea from the Tiburon and he got a little pissy about it.:fuming:


----------



## freedom1966

Just bought some of these yesterday morning. Shot them yesterday afternoon and loved the performance. I have these on some Carbon Express Terminator Lite Hunter arrows and the combo performed great. 

I will know more after next weekend... praying for a good report


----------



## lunkerbuster

*Nap*

I don't know anything about these broadheads but NAP'S customer service dept. was fast friendly and great when i contacted them.


----------



## HunterHawk

Hoyts&HD's said:


> Doe I shot in early doe season this year. Complete pass through at 20 yards. BH had a couple nicks in one blade because it hit a rib.http://http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=643679&d=1253832470


i tried opening this link and it didnt open? anyone else have that problem?

i want to see the pic!


----------



## comstox

*I couldn't see the pic either*

Nope, I couldn't see it either,
Glen


----------



## 4070BN

I had trouble finding it also as the link wouldn't open. Here is the link to his post. It's on Page 2 almost to the bottom.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1006637&page=2


----------



## HunterHawk

That Eland video on the main forum is fricken amazing! sooooooo much blood!


----------



## HunterHawk

That Eland video on the main forum is fricken amazing! sooooooo much blood!


----------



## aggiegoddess

*They have an update*

NAP hass an up dated blood runner BH


They will swap them out with you


You can also Lok tite the screws in

The newer oness are great I hear


They have an 800 Customer service lien great people


----------



## viel cazzo

I bought them to try out and the ones I have had the screws fall out. I couldn't find them, looked all over for them. I was really happy with the performance, I hope to get in contact with NAP and get this resolved. I have 3 packs of Spitsfire Pro's I bought and am very happy with them as well. I've been a NAP man, I just hope they made good one these faulty broad heads.


----------



## hawgdawg

Do these heads fly like fieldtips and is there a arrows speed it needs to work efficiently.


----------



## Buckeroo

*Save your money!!!!*



MikeWVhunter said:


> This has been my experience too. After a couple of shots into a Block target one of the screws came out. What a shame cause they shot great. I expected these things to be built better at over $13 a piece they shouldn't have done this. ukey:I haven't tried to get ahold of NAP yet. If I get any results I will post a reply. I do use the NAP 360 rest and like it. I guess I will stay with fixed broadheads for now.





Mike same exact thing happened to me for $13 a piece I was thinking that they should be very solid durable heads. I found out the hard way that they are not very durable at all. I took one broadhead out of the pack. Shot it just a few times and the fifth shot into the block, the arrow went into the block at a very ackward angle and made anful sound. As I pulled the arrow out of the block, one screw was missing and the blade was just hanging there. 

I was not happy at all with this product. Doug


----------



## reptileran

I had the same problem with the blades and set screws breaking when shot into a broadhead target.I contacted NAP and the same day they returned my email.They sent me a couple of the newer black bloodrunners and a practice head.They have some of the best customer service in the business.They fly really good out of my setup around 285 fps.They fly as well as the slick trick magnums.They penetrate the foam target as much as the slick tricks.They do rattle alittle but not that bad.When they are in my quiver they are quiet.I am hoping to put one through a deer real soon.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

By far, NAP is one of the greats in customer service. Either call or email them. Awesome to deal with.


----------



## viel cazzo

Contacted NAP lastnight explained my situation and the experience I had. I was told they are made for animals and not really made for taget shooting, I explained I wanted to see how they flew before taking a shot at an animal. They returned my email within 12 hours, and are sending me replacements as well as a target head... Great company, Great products and great customer service, this is why I'll be a NAP customer for years to come.


----------



## dwills

I also had problems with these bloodrunners. I shot one into my target and a screw came out on the first shot. So I ended up having to use a second one just to tune my bow. Now, I'm down to one head to use for hunting. It was a pretty expensive target practice! This really disappoints me for several reasons. First of all, they are VERY expensive and should hold up better. Secondly, I've always had great results with NAP products.


----------



## Nichko

I've been looking into these and even shot one a few times. I personally haven't had the screw work out, but they got super loose within a few shots. 

For the money they should come with a practice head like the Rage....I think I'll stick to what I know works, sucks I was pumped about these!


----------



## Jwillman6

I've had good results from their customer service too, they sent me new rest part no questions asked and no cost. I want to try the bloodrunner too, I've sent the practice head in one of my bow magazines. They look deadly and fail proof. Looks like good elk medicine.


----------



## RxBowhunter

Nichko said:


> I've been looking into these and even shot one a few times. I personally haven't had the screw work out, but they got super loose within a few shots.
> 
> For the money they should come with a practice head like the Rage....I think I'll stick to what I know works, sucks I was pumped about these!


The practice heads are now available from NAP. They were not until just recently. IDK if they will be included with a package of working BH's in the future but you can get one for $5.95 shipping from them. I received mine a week or two ago. :thumb:


----------



## elkslaya

camoman73 said:


> Am i the only one who looked at these heads and remembered the tango tiburon heads that came out over a year ago, and thinks nap ripped em off on the concept? I could be wrong, but yah never know?


youre not the only one. i bought some from tango archery. they flew great but had some of the same problems mentioned above. they look exactly the same except the tiburons were fixxed at 7/8" and opened up to 1 1/2". i like the concept but these types of broadheads seem to have issues with the fasteners. i didnt see any bh's on tangos website so they must have sold the patent to NAP


----------



## cbright

*Nap Bloodrunner*



HunterHawk said:


> please post any results with these on animals! i was thinking about getting some before i went back to MI for a whitetail.... any help would be appreciated.... im a 100% spitfires guy so i love NAP... and these look like they would be a good help but im broke right now so i only want to buy them if they will serve their purpose!
> 
> please post pictures after the hunt!


There is a video on youtube of the Bloodrunner.
Go to youtube and type in 2009 Gubber-jim, look for the description of the Giant Eland in South Africa, Very wicked Broadhead


----------



## redman

looks like a great head


----------



## okiehunt

I have some of the new black ones and all the problems people were having with them seem to have been resolved with the new ones(so far). I have not had a chance to try one out on a deer yet but I am trying to get another before the season ends I will post the results if I get a chance to try them out on one....


----------



## jeffrey1

*Connected with Blood Runners*

I did connect with a Blood Runner this fall I had always shot the Montec G5 but liked the concept of the blood runner. They flew great and I shot the heck out of them into a block target with no issues. Shot this buck and two other does and all were clean pass thru shots.


----------



## Dougjc

Want to see what my NAP Bloodrunner did to this doe and her heart. First the entry wound:


----------



## Dougjc

And this is her heart, the blade cut the bottom third almost completely off, hanging by some muscle tissue.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer

There's something to be said for CHECKING blades, screws, o-rings, etc. of mechanical broadheads BEFORE shooting them, no matter WHO makes them. Just because they come from the factory sealed in a little plastic bubble doesnt mean they are perfect out of the box with no problems. 5 minutes worth of checking them over can save a lot of hassle.


----------

